# Songs that made you cry.



## Korro-Sama (Nov 6, 2008)

She Dreams in Blue
Hard to Say I'm Sorry

Yes. These two. Both of them. Cried the first time I heard _She Dreams in Blue_.
Cry everytime I hear _Hard to Say I'm Sorry_.

Post the songs that touch your heart.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 6, 2008)

celine dion: where is the love

go ahead and make fun of me


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 6, 2008)

Daft Punk - Emotion 


Yeah but there was a good reason.


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> celine dion: where is the love
> 
> go ahead and make fun of me



*Listens to song*
OMG How could I? *adds to list* that one gets me too.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 6, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> *Listens to song*
> OMG How could I? *adds to list* that one gets me too.



she just has the most beautiful voice


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 6, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Daft Punk - Emotion
> 
> 
> Yeah but there was a good reason.



wtf, we both have something in common o.o

it's just Daft Punk - Digital Love for me
I listened to this song when my mate left me and totally broke my heart... now I have to fight with tears whenever I hear it :<


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 6, 2008)

coldplay- violet hill

didn't make me cry,but the song is very deep.


----------



## Teco (Nov 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> celine dion: where is the love
> 
> go ahead and make fun of me


_
:O Neko will be drowned in shuns and made fun of's if I dont do anything soon! Ah! I know! I'll pick an even embarrassing song to  get him out of the  lime light. Ah ha! _

 I uh. .. *sniffle* Mine's Chop Suey... WHY DO THE ANGELS DESERVE TO DIE?! *punched*  (thats for continuing my joke, we're even *bounds off*)

Ok. Now to be serious. I'll just admit it, it didnt make me cry, but not something to listen too while depressed and its in an AMV featuring The Fountain I think it was. Citizen Cope: Sideways.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 6, 2008)

ok ok, less gay... Mika: happy ending


----------



## GrundMoon (Nov 6, 2008)

Hide and Seek - Imogen Heap


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 6, 2008)

Rain Song- Cold

"_When it rains, I don't mind. Let me stand here all night. Did she take her own life? Let me know she's alright..."

_Goddamn, i loose it every time, like right now...


----------



## Teco (Nov 6, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Daft Punk - Emotion
> 
> 
> Yeah but there was a good reason.



Hells yeah *waits for a high five*  Daft ftw... the song doesnt make me wanna cry, but mayhap im just too upbeat a guy... It makes me think of a robot gaining emotion. Happy ones *shrug* Although it could be sad ones too..


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 6, 2008)

Say (All I Need) - OneRepublic
Broken - Seether ft Amy Lee
Who's Going Home With You Tonight - Trapt
Outside - Staind
Raining Again - Staind
Save Me - Staind
Turn The Page - Metallica Aaron Lewis' version of this live was amazing
Wonder - Megan McCauley
Paradise - Vanessa Carlton (Reminds me I can't be with the guy I love and also reminds me of having to say goodbye to my ex)
Come and Fly With Me - Bimbo Jones (Flip & Fill remix) Weird one I know, but I was listening to it one the way back from seeing my (ex) mate and I wasn't going to see him for ages. Now it just reminds me of him.
Zoe Jane - Staind (You know what, just put most of Staind's stuff on there)
The Other Side - David Gray
Freewheel - Duke Special
Rootless Tree - Damien Rice
Look After You - The Fray
Before It's Too Late - Goo Goo Dolls
Iris - Goo Goo Dolls
Bye Bye - Mariah Carey (Lost someone just over two years ago)
Swing Life Away (Acoustic) - Rise Against
It Means Nothing - Stereophonics
Never Too Late - Three Days Grace
Gravity - Embrace

Ok, I'm gonna stop myself there... most of these songs have become very personal to me over the years. God, I feel like such an emo now...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 6, 2008)

Oblivion With Bells: To Heal

I love orchestral music


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 6, 2008)

Never cried while listening to a song. I rarely take lyrics seriously to begin with.

Closest I came to being touched by lyrics was while listening to Stan by Eminem.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 6, 2008)

"Skin" by Rascal Flatts.  Srsly.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 6, 2008)

Teco said:


> Hells yeah *waits for a high five*  Daft ftw... the song doesnt make me wanna cry, but mayhap im just too upbeat a guy... It makes me think of a robot gaining emotion. Happy ones *shrug* Although it could be sad ones too..


Agreed, there's something about Daft that makes it impossible for me to cry to.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 6, 2008)

I fail to see how Daft Punk songs can make someone cry because the music going with the lyrics in Digital Love for example isn't...sad. It actually has a happy touch to it. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Uro (Nov 6, 2008)

When one of my really good friends died last year this song came up on my itunes, just couldn't help myself :<

Time of your life - Greenday
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJck-Xwla2k

Also this song has almost gotten me a few times.

Hide and seek - Imogen Heap
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cpSv2mNhhc


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 6, 2008)

Over and over--three days grace

theres a good reason to :[ lol
make meh cry


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 6, 2008)

ÃedÃ¡n said:


> Over and over--three days grace



That one gets me as well! Ahhh, so many songs that bring on the tears >..<


----------



## kashaki (Nov 6, 2008)

This song has always made me a bit teary eyed. (I will follow you into the dark)


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm so alone when it comes to music... I don't think I have a single song that anyone here likes xD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 6, 2008)

> Hide and seek - Imogen Heap
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cpSv2mNhhc


that song's awesome, but I never cried listening to it


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 6, 2008)

Uro said:


> When one of my really good friends died last year this some came up on my itunes, just couldn't help myself :<
> 
> Time of your life - Greenday
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJck-Xwla2k
> ...



This a million times


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 6, 2008)

Uro said:


> When one of my really good friends died last year this some came up on my itunes, just couldn't help myself :<
> 
> Time of your life - Greenday
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJck-Xwla2k



this one to D: makes me cry
reminds me of my uncle who died


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 6, 2008)

Time of Your Life was my middle school grad song.


----------



## Uro (Nov 6, 2008)

Yea that song is like the ultimate tear jerker.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 6, 2008)

Selena Quintanilla Perez - Dreaming Of You

Gary Jules - Mad World


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 6, 2008)

Uro said:


> Yea that song is like the ultimate tear jerker.


I have to admit though, that Cold...every one of their songs are epic tearjerkers, especially on the "Year of the Spider" album.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 6, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Gary Jules - Mad World



oh nice song! doesn't make me cry, but it's really great! I've got like, 3 different versions of that song + a techno version x3


----------



## Kume (Nov 6, 2008)

Dancing with the Devil byImmortal Technique. It is a very deep song, but I didnt cry. Closest to it though.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 6, 2008)

Rie Fu - Life Is Like A Boat

Creed - Higher


----------



## Golse (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh man...

Joan Baez - Sweet Sir Galahad
Tori Amos - Silent All These Years
Neko Case - Fox Confessor Brings the Flood

(Somebody tell me another female singer-songwriter type whose first and last names are both four letters long, and I'll bet I can find a song of theirs that makes me cry.)

There are more but uh that's enough


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 6, 2008)

Golse said:


> Oh man...
> 
> Joan Baez - Sweet Sir Galahad
> Tori Amos - Silent All These Years
> ...



I just cried ._.


----------



## Kume (Nov 6, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> _*Creed - Higher*_


 
I love you now. I grew up on Creed. I take back what I said earlier, this song DID make me cry when my father died. This one, and With Arms Wide Open. Im going to go listen to them now.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 6, 2008)

NekoFox you need YIM.

Also The Sky Moves Sideways, by Porcupine Tree.


----------



## Emil (Nov 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Time of Your Life was my middle school grad song.



Yeah, its one of those things where nobody actually knows what a songs about, since the songs actually a big fuck you song.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> NekoFox you need YIM.
> 
> Also The Sky Moves Sideways, by Porcupine Tree.



...YIM?...


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ...YIM?...


Yahoo Instant Messenger D:

Also I agree with Emil, I was giggling to hard to sing it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 6, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY9m2sHQwLs
It's that bad. ):


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Yahoo Instant Messenger D:



ugh, I hate yahoo, I gots MSN


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ugh, I hate yahoo, I gots MSN


Well up yours then D:

Kidding. The Pot, Tool.


----------



## Kalianos (Nov 6, 2008)

Cascada - Bad boy

Every time I hear this song I tear up....I'm just weird like that.


----------



## Emil (Nov 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Well up yours then D:



You two do know that msn and yahoo can talk to each other, right?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 6, 2008)

Emil said:


> You two do know that msn and yahoo can talk to eachother, right?


Uhm......*runs away*


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 6, 2008)

Kalianos said:


> Cascada - Bad boy
> 
> Every time I hear this song I tear up....I'm just weird like that.



but bad boy is a techno song 0_o

lol, ok then.

Keane: somewhere only we know


----------



## enchantedtoast (Nov 6, 2008)

Dakishimetai
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQjzBdZwXJs
Watashi tachi ni Narinakute
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQl3rFmkMwE
Route Venus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4jtgfs2UcY
Hikaru Michi (Sorry, I couldn't find a subtitled version of this one)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMhrMhNyZwY


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I'm so alone when it comes to music... I don't think I have a single song that anyone here likes xD



I demand youtube videos of songs you like so I can see for myself


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 6, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> I demand youtube videos of songs you like so I can see for myself



well, ok 0_o

a few I guess
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-y_KEEhrL0 (tis the beauty of this song that makes me cry)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sl4WN-aOWDY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QahzbgUVwk

well, those are the only ones I could find on youtube. I can't find where is the love on youtube for some reason 0_o


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 6, 2008)

Wildfire.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 6, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Wildfire.



by enya?... I doubt it


----------



## Takun (Nov 6, 2008)

Built to Spill: Twin Falls
*Reminds me of my life*
Modest Mouse: Little Motel
*Music video is sad and just the whole tone*
Dan le Sac vs Scroobius Pip: Magicians' Assistant
*Song about suicide...all that needs to be said*
Weezer: Across the Sea
*Makes me think of my special someone

*  =(


----------



## bozzles (Nov 6, 2008)

I listened to "At The Bottom of Everything" by Bright Eyes for the first time in, like, a year recently and it made me tear up. Especially the "I'm happy just because I found out I am really no one" part.

I love that sappy so happy it's sad / so sad it's happy stuff.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 6, 2008)

@ Nekofox: First video was pretty good! I like musical music without lyrics a lot.

Second video...well it's Mika. I went to see him perform and I just love him (as an artist, of course). So of course I enjoyed this song.

3rd video wasn't bad, but it's my least favourite out of the 3. 

SEE!? I LIKE YOUR SONGS AFTER ALL. Tsk


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 6, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> @ Nekofox: First video was pretty good! I like musical music without lyrics a lot.
> 
> Second video...well it's Mika. I went to see him perform and I just love him (as an artist, of course). So of course I enjoyed this song.
> 
> ...



the 1st and the 3rd vid came from the movie sunshine. you should watch it. one of the best movies I've ever seen =D

and Mika is also quite sexy might I add


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 6, 2008)

"I'll Be Here Awhile" by 311.
Played at a friend's funeral.

"The Boxer" by Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> by enya?... I doubt it



By Michael Murphy

Wildfire


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> the 1st and the 3rd vid came from the movie sunshine. you should watch it. one of the best movies I've ever seen =D
> 
> and Mika is also quite sexy might I add



I might be watch it one day. Can't promise anything.

And I don't find Mika attractive. Guys with long curly hair don't do it for me. They have to be short and blonde for me + with a beard. Then I'll go "LOVE"


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 6, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> By Michael Murphy
> 
> Wildfire



and at that:

Enya: Deora Ar Mo Chroi



			
				Xero108 said:
			
		

> I might be watch it one day. Can't promise anything.
> 
> And I don't find Mika attractive. Guys with long curly hair don't do it for me. They have to be short and blonde for me + with a beard. Then I'll go "LOVE" :wink:


ah, I'm blonde! but long hair, and a TINY beard xD well, my pic is on my page

anyway, Mika is the ONE exception I have for curly haired guys =3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 6, 2008)

Another one-
Suicide is Painless


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 6, 2008)

Mai Yamane - The Real Folk Blues

Mai Yamane- Blue  <(Like ascending to the next life...)


----------



## Takun (Nov 6, 2008)

OH OH OH OH OH OH I forgot my current favorite song.

The Pixies - Hey


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> celine dion: where is the love
> 
> go ahead and make fun of me



No one's going to hold that against you Neko, everyone knows Celine Dion in basically Jesus to gay men :V .

As for me, songs don't make me cry, nothing does, I just can't do it anymore. This one kind of gets me though, just because the older I get the more I relate.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HE6-zA8S3Hk


----------



## nachoboy (Nov 6, 2008)

bozzles said:


> I listened to "At The Bottom of Everything" by Bright Eyes for the first time in, like, a year recently and it made me tear up. Especially the "I'm happy just because I found out I am really no one" part.
> 
> I love that sappy so happy it's sad / so sad it's happy stuff.



oh, i LOVE Bright Eyes! for a long while that was my most favourite song, and the last lines have always been my favourite, starting here and then going on to the line you said:

"We must hang up in the belfries where the bats and moonlight laugh,
we must stare into a crystal ball and only see the past
into the caverns of tomorrow with just our flashlights and our love, we must plunge, we must plunge, we must plunge."

i've cried to many of his songs.

by Bright Eyes, "At the Bottom of Everything," "Old Soul Song (For the New World Order)" "First Day of My Life" "Land Locked Blues" "Bowl of Oranges" "Oh, You Are the Roots that Sleep Beneath My Feet and Hold the Earth in Place" and "I Will Be Grateful For This Day."

"Poke," "The Modern Leper" and "Backwards Walk" by Frightened Rabbit.

"Tracks of My Tears" by Gavin Degraw.

"Can't Help Falling in Love" by Ingrid Michaelson.

"I Just Don't Think I'll Ever Get Over You" by either The Rocket Summer or Colin Hay.

lots of songs by Elliott Smith.

"Tech Romance" by Her Space Holiday.

"Love Gonna Walk Out On Me" by Toots and the Maytalls featuring Ben Harper.

lots of Regina Spektor songs.

lots of Sufjan Stevens songs.

and a lot more that i can't think of right now. i cry a lot, especially while listening to music. a good song can really get to me.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 6, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> No one's going to hold that against you Neko, everyone knows Celine Dion in basically Jesus to gay men :V .



haha, actually, cher is gay jesus, but in my opinion, you're right n_n

actually... my gay jesus is totally coldplay


----------



## Marodi (Nov 6, 2008)

In all honesty songs dont make me cry. Plenty of beautiful, emotional songs out there though.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> haha, actually, cher is gay jesus, but in my opinion, you're right n_n
> 
> actually... my gay jesus is totally coldplay



Ah yes, how could I forget Cher, although I thought she was drag queen Jesus. Also I commend you on your fine choise of gay Jesus', I rather enjoy some of Coldplay's sadder songs.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 6, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Ah yes, how could I forget Cher, although I thought she was drag queen Jesus. Also I commend you on your fine choise of gay Jesus', I rather enjoy some of Coldplay's sadder songs.


oh? which songs? my personal favs are the scientist, lost, speed of sound, and yellow


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh? which songs? my personal favs are *the scientist*, lost, speed of sound, and yellow



Definitely that one, there are a couple others I've heard but I can't remember  the names of them. I have a soft spot for sad, sensitive music that isn't  riddled with self pity, pretty uncharacteristic for a metal head  .


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 6, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Definitely that one, there are a couple others I've heard but I can't remember  the names of them. I have a soft spot for sad, sensitive music that isn't  riddled with self pity, pretty uncharacteristic for a metal head  .



oh yea, I love the scientist for its piano piece. also, did you see the music vid? it makes alot more sense in the vid

uh, let's see

Enya: Only Time


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ah, I'm blonde! but long hair, and a TINY beard xD well, my pic is on my page



Yup, even though you have long hair, I gotta say...you're cute =3

/stalk



Whitenoise said:


> Celine Dion in basically Jesus to gay men :V .



I'm always an exception is those cases, because I hate Celine Dion with a huuuuuge passion. Can;t stand her whiny songs. UGH. 

Oh yeah and don't forget Madonna. She's another gay jesus


----------



## valkura (Nov 6, 2008)

Hmmm.

Coldplay - Fix You, The Scientist
Death Cab for Cutie - What Sarah Said
Evanescence - Exodus, Understanding, Missing, Hello, The Last Song I'm Wasting On You
Saosin - Seven Years
Tracy Chapman - Fast Car
Underoath - Writing on the Walls

I don't know that they ALL made me cry... some did, and the rest... yeah. :|


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 6, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> Yup, even though you have long hair, I gotta say...you're cute =3
> 
> /stalk
> 
> ...



I'll forget the part about celine cion and say thank you n_n



			
				Valkura said:
			
		

> Coldplay - Fix You, The Scientist



I love you... I forgot to mention Fix you.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh yea, I love the scientist for its piano piece. also, did you see the music vid? it makes alot more sense in the vid
> 
> uh, let's see
> 
> Enya: Only Time



I have seen it, I'm picky about music videos but admittedly I liked that one :] .


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I'll forget the part about celine cion and say thank you n_n



Hey I'm usually very harsh when it comes to music discussions. Might not be the last time you'll have to disregard my opinions


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 6, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> Hey I'm usually very harsh when it comes to music discussions. Might not be the last time you'll have to disregard my opinions



do you hate enya or coldplay? *shakes fist*


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 6, 2008)

Hmm... I dunno. I don't seem to cry anymore, but these bring me close.
I Don't Wanna Miss A Thing ~ Aerosmith
1000 Words/1000 No Kotoba ~ Jade/Koda Kumi
Sadness And Sorrow ~ Naruto. (Instrumental not song)
Wake Me Up When September Ends ~ GreenDay

That's all I can think of at the moment. And I don't give a shit if you disagree with me, we all have our own opinions.

EDIT: SHIT I forgot:
How To Save A Life ~ The Fray. Man thats a good song...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Hmm... I dunno. I don't seem to cry anymore, but these bring me close.
> I Don't Wanna Miss A Thing ~ Aerosmith
> 1000 Words/1000 No Kotoba ~ Jade/Koda Kumi
> Sadness And Sorrow ~ Naruto. (Instrumental not song)
> ...



the top and the bottom of your list. good songs ^_^

edit: and the edited one xD


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> do you hate enya or coldplay? *shakes fist*



No clue about Enya. Never heard of them.

As for Coldplay, I used to dislike them a lot, but then Viva la Vida came out with a breand new style to it and it wasn't so bad! I'm still not a fan, but I don't dislike them anymore. If they played on the radio, I wouldn't change the channel


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 6, 2008)

Probably has more to do with the personal meaning attached to this song, still I'll post it just because no one's really sighted anything all the obscure yet. Also please excuse the horrendous sound quality, fucking youtube :[ .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1O56v7YXE2c


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 6, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> No clue about Enya. Never heard of them.
> 
> As for Coldplay, I used to dislike them a lot, but then Viva la Vida came out with a breand new style to it and it wasn't so bad! I'm still not a fan, but I don't dislike them anymore. If they played on the radio, I wouldn't change the channel



you probably wouldn't like enya...

Coldplay has always been my all time favorite band. and then snow patrol

oh yea! Snow patrol: Chasing cars, and Signal Fire

also, may I add... I have no sound on my computer... I'm just using these links from my favorites section xD


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 6, 2008)

"Dust in the Wind" - Kansas

Dunno about it making me cry, but it's pretty sad, I guess.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 6, 2008)

These don't make me cry, but they are quite sullen.


Sing for Absolution (This one is actually a music video should you be concerned about the sound effects)
Shine Acoustic
Blackout
Easy to Please
X & Y
Nocturne in E flat major Op. 9 No. 2


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 6, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> These don't make me cry, but they are quite sullen.
> 
> 
> Sing for Absolution (This one is actually a music video should you be concerned about the sound effects)
> ...



snakes don't cry

btw, X & Y FTW! =3


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 6, 2008)

False Echos (Havana 1921) - Jimmy Buffett.

Tree top flyer (hidden track)  - Jimmy Buffett.  " I love my aeroplane cause, she's got style!"   If you've ever loved a fire breathing machine as much as your mate, then you know what I'm talking about.

Learning to Fly - Pink Floyd 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xb-Nacm-pKc  "Condition Grounded, but determined to try" - gets me every time.

Shine - Junkhouse
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0de2W97x_Yg

And if I'm really, really drunk......"Mars" from the symphony "The Planets" - Gustave Holst.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0bcRCCg01I


----------



## nachoboy (Nov 6, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> "Dust in the Wind" - Kansas
> 
> Dunno about it making me cry, but it's pretty sad, I guess.



this song makes me laugh, because every time i hear it i think of Old School.

"You're my boy, Blue!"


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 6, 2008)

"Goodbye Milky Way" by Enigma
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMZETRh8iOw

"Kyrie" by Manga Canta
(I can't find a YouTube video for this one.  Try looking on Last.fm.)

"Fides (Belief)" by Lesiem
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6C4xaLaajI

The 2nd Movement of Camille Saint-Saens' 3rd Symphony "Organ" (the part at 7:06)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS9BuvQzaqs&feature=related


----------



## valkura (Nov 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> also, may I add... I have no sound on my computer... I'm just using these links from my favorites section xD


D: How do you survive?


----------



## stray wolfy (Nov 6, 2008)

Beethoven- Moonlight Sonata

not a sad song per-say
but I always get teared up listening to it


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh yes, I nearly forgot... any song from Last Days of Humanity.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 6, 2008)

valkura said:


> D: How do you survive?



I switch to my PS3 and go online whenever I wanna hear something xD

it sucks


----------



## pheonix (Nov 6, 2008)

This song. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO_vFuzPJvc&feature=related

gay side showing.XD


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 6, 2008)

pheonix said:


> This song. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO_vFuzPJvc&feature=related
> 
> gay side showing.XD



that song made 90% of people who watched titanic cry... ugh, but celine dion! wooo!


----------



## pheonix (Nov 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> that song made 90% of people who watched titanic cry... ugh, but celine dion! wooo!



the first time I heard it was live on tv, the movie made me cry the first time I saw it though. this song to. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJck-Xwla2k

not gonna explain why though.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 6, 2008)

pheonix said:


> this song to. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJck-Xwla2k
> 
> not gonna explain why though.



why does everyone cry to this song? no offense, I just really don't find it sad 0_o


----------



## pheonix (Nov 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> why does everyone cry to this song? no offense, I just really don't find it sad 0_o



It's not sad just something really personal to me. here's another. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCyKcwvV5gE

This songs great, it has so much feeling in it.


----------



## valkura (Nov 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I switch to my PS3 and go online whenever I wanna hear something xD
> 
> it sucks



This begs the question... WHY don't you have sound? :|


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 7, 2008)

What Sarah Said by Death Cab For Cutie.
 Fuck, that whole album pulls my heartstrings.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 7, 2008)

valkura said:


> This begs the question... WHY don't you have sound? :|



because the thing in the back of my computer is so weak, every time I try to plug the speaker into the computer, that section falls into my computer and last time I tried, it really screwed up the other functions back there 

I'm not so good with explaining technology xD


----------



## valkura (Nov 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> because the thing in the back of my computer is so weak, every time I try to plug the speaker into the computer, that section falls into my computer and last time I tried, it really screwed up the other functions back there
> 
> I'm not so good with explaining technology xD


http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&SubCategory=57&N=2010360057

$7.50 plus shipping D:


Kangaroo_Boy said:


> What Sarah Said by Death Cab For Cutie.
> Fuck, that whole album pulls my heartstrings.


<3
/feeble attempt to remain on topic


----------



## pheonix (Nov 7, 2008)

This song too. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irp8CNj9qBI


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 7, 2008)

pheonix said:


> This song too. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irp8CNj9qBI



what?! that's supposed to be comedic! 0_o I think under pressure is alot sadder than bohemian rhapsody :-?


----------



## pheonix (Nov 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> what?! that's supposed to be comedic! 0_o I think under pressure is alot sadder than bohemian rhapsody :-?



do you know what Bahamian rhapsody's about?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 7, 2008)

Ive yet to find a song that makes me cry.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 7, 2008)

pheonix said:


> do you know what Bahamian rhapsody's about?



a silhouette of a man?... scabadouche?... thunder rain and lightning? cause it's very very frightening 

ok, I have no idea


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 7, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueUOTImKp0k


----------



## pheonix (Nov 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> a silhouette of a man?... scabadouche?... thunder rain and lightning? cause it's very very frightening
> 
> ok, I have no idea



The song was about him dying of AIDS and telling his mom and friends goodbye.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 7, 2008)

pheonix said:


> The song was about him dying of AIDS and telling his mom and friends goodbye.



........TT____TT......... well, you can't argue that the song was a bit misleading T.T'


----------



## pheonix (Nov 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ........TT____TT......... well, you can't argue that the song was a bit misleading T.T'


 
Yeah it's a little depressing when you know that, listen to the lyrics real closely. "sends shivers down my spine bodies aching all the time, goodbye everybody I've got to go got to leave you all behind and face the truth"


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 7, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Yeah it's a little depressing when you know that, listen to the lyrics real closely. "sends shivers down my spine bodies aching all the time, goodbye everybody I've got to go got to leave you all behind and face the truth"



queen is truly amazing...


----------



## pheonix (Nov 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> queen is truly amazing...



I wholeheartedly agree. :-D


----------



## Tycho (Nov 7, 2008)

Do songs that make you cry in pain, agony, anguish and torment count?


----------



## pheonix (Nov 7, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Do songs that make you cry in pain, agony, anguish and torment count?



Yes definitely.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 7, 2008)

I couldn't name a song that made me outright cry if I wanted to, but here are some that make my eyes water a little bit.

"Libera Me from Hell" from Gurren Lagann.  It's an operatic remix of "Rap is a Man's Soul."

"We Are Winning" by Flobots.

"Bed of Roses" by Bon Jovi.

More.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 7, 2008)

In The Aeroplane Over The Sea by Neutral Milk Hotel doesn't make me cry, but it does make me a little teary. That's about as close as it gets.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 7, 2008)

One - Metallica. Seriously.. that song gets me every time.


----------



## Short-snout (Nov 7, 2008)

Adam's Song- Blink182.. even thinking about it makes me tearful....


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Nov 7, 2008)

Metallica - Fade to Black
Nightwish - While Your Lips Are Still Red
Nightwish - Ever Dream
HIM - Join Me In Death


----------



## Yaoi-Mikey (Nov 7, 2008)

Adams Song - Blink 182

But the one song that gets me every time is "You're Beautiful" from James Blunt, just something about that song makes me feel so happy and sad at the same time and it always makes me cry.

Oh, and "Behind The Paint", makes me tear up a bit when I hear it. lol


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 7, 2008)

somewhere over the rainbow - http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=2A2Jt4WOxN8
fuck that song gets me.
i get like an inch away from crying, but i never do


----------



## CAThulu (Nov 10, 2008)

"I know you" : the Henry Rollins spoken word/NIN remix with A Warm Place.   My ex girlfriend played this for me out of the blue without telling me what it was about, and I cried in the kitchen afterword.  It pretty much sums up high-school and my church youth group in my teens.   (Warning:  If you are in a low mood, don't listen to this.)

"Sweet Lullaby" On the other end of the scale, tears for joy, this song.  I'd wrap myself in its notes like a warm blanket on a grey day when I was sixteen.  I think I wore out the tape eventually *G*.


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 10, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> "Libera Me from Hell" from Gurren Lagann.  It's an operatic remix of "Rap is a Man's Soul."



This too, apparently. Damn... That was good. I gotta get me some o' this "Gurren Lagann" if its music is this kick-ass.


----------



## Azure (Nov 10, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzrKlEtxTx4

I dunno why.  It only happened once. Cuz Science.


----------



## kjmars63 (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't listen to that kinda music. If I did, my ears would be crying for someone to turn off the music.


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Nov 10, 2008)

Well I know lots of sad songs, but this ones really made me cry:

Kate Bush - This Woman's Work
Johnny Cash - Hurt
Aerosmith - I Don't Wanna Miss A Thing


----------



## Key Key (Nov 10, 2008)

don't take the girl 
my immortal 
live like you were dying


----------



## {Foxums Prippit} (Nov 10, 2008)

Cinderella - Don't know what you've got 'til it's gone.

Srsly.


----------



## Key Key (Nov 10, 2008)

{Foxums Prippit} said:


> Cinderella - Don't know what you've got 'til it's gone.
> 
> Srsly.


 
awwww

don't go breaking my heart <after a really bad break up>


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 10, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> wtf, we both have something in common o.o
> 
> it's just Daft Punk - Digital Love for me
> I listened to this song when my mate left me and totally broke my heart... now I have to fight with tears whenever I hear it :<


 
Oh wow, so we do. 

And yeah digital love is pretty sad but it's just to awesome to cry to.
And yeah (reacting to all the talk on the first page) daft punk are upbeat, as i said i had a very good reason (personal) for crying to that song although i still think it's abit sad.


----------



## Takun (Nov 10, 2008)

pheonix said:


> The song was about him dying of AIDS and telling his mom and friends goodbye.





NekoFox08 said:


> ........TT____TT......... well, you can't argue that the song was a bit misleading T.T'



The song was written before AIDS had a public name.  So while it might have been written about AIDS, it wasn't written about "AIDS."


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 10, 2008)

Aerosmith - I Don't Wanna Miss A Thing.
Not the best song to hear right after a break up. v.v


----------



## LonelyFox (Nov 10, 2008)

Snow Patrol: Chasing Cars


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 10, 2008)

Bryan Adams' "Don't let go" and "Sound the Bugle" from Spirit: Stallion of the Cimmaron. I mat be an 18 yr male but they still get me right here... *Holds hand over heart.*


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 10, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> Snow Patrol: Chasing Cars



I love you....

listen to "signal fire" by snow patrol. that's almost as good :3

anyway, last song I cried to... um, "sounds of the dolphin" *embarrassed*


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 10, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I love you....
> 
> listen to "signal fire" by snow patrol. that's almost as good :3
> 
> anyway, last song I cried to... um, "sounds of the dolphin" *embarrassed*



You love me?! At least someone on the forums admits it. But yeah those songs are good and to add on to that, "I'll always be your baby" from that country singer when he sings of getting to his mother's deathbed a little too late. She died right before he got there, God that sucks...Then theres that other country song where a guy had an argument with his girlfriend and she wanted to walk home and she ended up getting hit by a car and was paralyzed but later she walked (well,tried/ with the help of her father.) down the isle to the alter to marry him. That was sad and cool.


----------



## wolf_fur (Nov 10, 2008)

what always got me after i let some one i loved go(teen love) was _what hurts the most_. evan techno version.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 11, 2008)

i pulled a "seinaid o'conner" moment whilst singing Lonely by Akon.
I weeped my eyes out whilst my ex was sitting next to me.


----------



## VGJustice (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSdN7-qMsjM

This.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Nov 12, 2008)

Emiliana Torrini - Gollums Song

That song is soo depressing. I could shoot myself every time I hear it. XD


----------



## Diego117 (Nov 12, 2008)

Black Stone Cherry - Things My Father Said

Song about him reminiscing about his dad. Very emotional song. It almost got me.


----------



## TopazThunder (Nov 12, 2008)

Memory from the Cats musical. The original too, not the ones with different singers.

There are certain personal reasons for why it gets to me almost every time.


----------



## Adrimor (Nov 15, 2008)

"Dumb" - Nirvana one day when I was really upset about my grades...
"Ocean Breathes Salty" - Modest Mouse
"


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 15, 2008)

Scatman - John Scatman

It was _that_ bad.


----------



## Adrimor (Nov 15, 2008)

^ Um. You do know scat's a style of music, right?


----------



## Takun (Nov 15, 2008)

Dan le Sac vs the Scroobius Pip - Angels 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkvWOAJeZmM&feature=related

Neutral Milk Hotel - Oh Comely

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iipO9Tvk1EI

Two more pretty sad songs.  Though never cried to Oh Comely it's beautiful enough to ;_;


----------



## pheonix (Nov 15, 2008)

Metallica- nothing else matters

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WajTOrmsEM

The first time I heard it it struck a cord in my emotions, it's a great song.


----------



## Kye Vixen (Nov 15, 2008)

hard to say i'm sorry an i dont wanna miss a thing


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 17, 2008)

"My heart will go on" by Celine Dion


----------



## Snack (Nov 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWXhaQ9NQ34


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 22, 2008)

Still alive from mirrors edge http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ9s5RePFtE

it's pretty powerful in my opinion


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 22, 2008)

Sadness and Sorrow from Naruto. Haven't actually cried to it yet, but come close every time.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8NgOoIpzSk


----------



## lowlow64 (Nov 23, 2008)

Have to say, that Enya - Only Time makes me cry everytime I hear it only because it brings back the memory of me singing it at my grandma's funeral two years ago.


----------



## evilteddybear (Nov 23, 2008)

You are My Sunshine.
Christmas Shoes.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 23, 2008)

The World At Large by Modest Mouse. I don't know what it is, but every time I hear it, I start to tear up.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 23, 2008)

Death Cab for Cutie - I will Follow you into the Dark (not sure, but my 5.1 audio sounds tiny bit watery on this version, a better one might be This one.)

... :\
It just started playing on my shuffle and...well, it's me and my ex's song...
It's a good thing he doesn't come to these forums so I can say things like that without hurting him in some way.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 24, 2008)

"I will always return" by Bryan Adams- Spirit Stallion of the Cimmaron soundtrack
"You can't take me" by Bryan Adams- Spirit Stallion of the Cimmaron soundtrack
"Rain's Theme" by that guy who helped Bryan compose the Spirit soundtracks audio
...Yeah, Spirit has a lot of Dramatic audio...Nothing to be ashamed of though.


----------



## Laski (Oct 8, 2009)

So far, these are two most saddest songs I've heard...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNLl4hLRaIg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5tU3QGalBc

*drops a tear*


----------



## Uro (Oct 8, 2009)

Holy necro.


----------



## Hir (Oct 8, 2009)

The Ensemble of Silence by Empyrium.


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 8, 2009)

Well I am not a country fan and I don't know who sings it, but Concrete Angels made me cry


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 8, 2009)

Wish you were here - Pink Floyd
The Hockey Game - Stomping Tom Connors


----------



## Dass (Oct 8, 2009)

NECROMANCER!

We've found a witch! May we burn her?


----------



## Hir (Oct 8, 2009)

Dass said:


> NECROMANCER!
> 
> We've found a witch! May we burn her?


I'm confused.



EDIT: OHHHHHH necrothread.

Damn, just noticed how old this is.


----------



## Leon (Oct 8, 2009)

old violin - jhonny paycheck. Really an amazing song makes me want to grab a bottle of whiskey and drown the sadness.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 8, 2009)

The Police- King of Pain

But that was 7 years ago. I am no longer so weak.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 8, 2009)

NekoFox08 said:


> Still alive from mirrors edge http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ9s5RePFtE
> 
> it's pretty powerful in my opinion


 
yeh, it hurts, but you cant stop listening.

"My Immortal" & "Hello" by Evanescence. Gets me every time.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 8, 2009)

Dammit-Blink 182

Swing, Swing-All American Rejects

Wrapped Up In You-Garth Brooks

These Days-Rascall Flatts

^these were all after break ups, not just randomly

Any other love song I listened to right after a breakup.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 8, 2009)

Nessun Dorma.

Don't have any idea why, I don't even like opera, nor do I know what the hell the song is about, but every time I hear that song I can't stop myself from shedding a tear or two.


----------



## GothDragon666 (Oct 8, 2009)

http://www.playlist.com/searchbeta/tracks#who wants to live forever queen -Who Wants to Live Forever, Queen

http://www.playlist.com/searchbeta/tracks#hallo voltaire -Hallo Elskan Min, Voltaire

http://www.playlist.com/searchbeta/tracks#smash the control machine otep -Ur a WMN Now, Otep

http://www.playlist.com/searchbeta/tracks#pain hollywood undead - Pain, Hollywood Undead

All my favourite musicians have SOMETHING that makes me bawl my eyes out, but only if I'm already upset.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 8, 2009)

Brian Adams---Everything I do (I do it for you)
The Bangles---Eternal Flame


----------



## Stawks (Oct 8, 2009)

"Hero of the Story" by Regina Spektor

"Hit Somebody" by Warren Zevon

"Poor Edward" by Tom Waits

"Too Much Love Will Kill You" by Queen

That is pretty much it. I also cry every time I hear a post-Moon song by the Who, but for different reasons.


----------



## Shay Feral (Oct 8, 2009)

Whiskey Lullaby

First and only song to ever make me cry, the first time I heard it was on the way from work and I about wrecked because it caught me off guard...


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Oct 8, 2009)

cats in the cradle and the silver spoon
by harry chapman
or
ugly kid joe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1OHZuo2tf4

I never had a dad but i guess thats why it makes me cry :3


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 8, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> Whiskey Lullaby
> 
> First and only song to ever make me cry, the first time I heard it was on the way from work and I about wrecked because it caught me off guard...


That's such a good song.


----------



## GothDragon666 (Oct 8, 2009)

pheonix said:


> The song was about him dying of AIDS and telling his mom and friends goodbye.


 
No it wasn't he found out he had AIDs later on in life.
No one knows what the FUCK it's about, even Freddie himself said "It's just a bunch of bloody rubbish!"

Eh, yeah, I'm obsessed with those guys, my fav band, so I have shittons of reseach done on them. 

...rabid fan dragon....


----------



## Surgat (Oct 8, 2009)

*This is necromancy, but all the new replies seem to be on topic.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJEySrDerj0 - The Cranberries - Zombie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkbdP7sq0w8 - Kansas - Dust In The Wind

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJhVM930YXY - Dead Can Dance - The Host Of Seraphim

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miLV0o4AhE4 - Gorecki Symphony No. 3 "Sorrowful Songs" - Lento e Largo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clq01TXQR0s - Johnny Cash - Hurt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8aFxk0aUuU - "More." This one is more or a short film, but still.

They don't make me cry or anything, but they are pretty sad.


----------



## Dass (Oct 8, 2009)

So... this got moved instead of locked for necromancy?


----------

